# Males, would you mind if your wife/gf made more money than you?



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Not at all, as long as they were happy and emotionally stable in themselves (growing up with around people with strong work ethics but always being moody and exhausted was never a positive thing), although I might have to question if superficial materialism is motivating their actions or ideally a desire to enjoy their job as a whole and be financially secure in the long term.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Already voted, time to comment. 
- No, then she could feed me better=).


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Only if she did, otherwise no. Money doesn't matter too much to me.


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

No, because I'm not petulant.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

no


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't see how this can be a problem? It's just money... I don't care if she makes the minimum or if she's a billionare.

UNLESS she trips her ego over it and the like. But that's narcissism and no one likes narcissits.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Actually my gf makes way more money than I do and at first I felt cheap, like I wasn't being the man. But, what are ya gonna do? I don't care anymore because she likes to be independent anyway and doesn't expect me to make a lot of money. So in the end it doesn't even matter. I still love her anyway. This is the best day of my entire life.


----------



## thejock (Aug 31, 2013)

I dont. For me money means nothing emotionally for me so I dont really care. As long as I got a roof and food i'm happy.


----------



## NothingOffendsMe (Oct 22, 2013)

Hell yeah. I would definitely feel emasculated. And I think most men would too. The only difference between me and them IMO is that they will deny it because they feel it is wrong to think that way while I'm not afraid to admit how I feel.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

No, I think that's probably going to happen in the future anyway.


----------



## Bronzework (Oct 23, 2013)

No.

We can not control how much a partner earns.
Sure some people choose partners by how much they earn, what career they have and the prospects of their salary increasing as an integral part of a mate to settle with.
Even if I am spoiled for choice I still will not let a partners wage influence how much they are worth to me or make me feel less of a man in the relationship.

In my opinon the days of the male being the bread winner are long gone.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I accepted long ago that in all likelihood I'd find someone who earns more than I do...my work has low pay, but I don't care, I love it. Also I could see myself ending up being a stay-at-home dad, so that would also probably mean she would be earning more, lol. 

My reasoning? Life's not about the money, and there are some very important things that money cannot buy.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

fuck yeah i'd mind!

i'd knock her teeth out. who in the HELL does she think she is? ever since women got the right the vote, they've been parading around the streets with cash money hanging out their g-strings. it's disgusting. it really is. to be honest with you, this title shocked me because i didn't even know women were allowed to have jobs... haha. 

but yeah, i'd mind. i'd break up with her on the spot. no reason for me to put up with that nonsense. i'd be angry with myself more than her... why the fuck did i date someone who earns more money than me? i mean, there are plenty of beautiful, jobLESS women out there. there are... i know it... ha...ha...h.aha....h.a... that cunt... :happy:


----------

